# here it is micah



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

here is my latest upgrade to my toro 521


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Hey, thanks for reminding me, William. I have some metal angle I was planning on using for that same purpose. Had one on the old Gilson and just now remembered that neither of my snowblowers has one.
You did a fantastic job with it. Has me re-thinking my original design concept of just the single bar. Excellent design!


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i got it off ebay for $4.49 plus shipping, i was the highest bidder


----------

